

Daniel Kahneman: The riddle of experience vs. memory - j_b_f
http://www.ted.com/talks/daniel_kahneman_the_riddle_of_experience_vs_memory.html?awesm=on.ted.com_8Ads&utm_medium=on.ted.com-twitter&utm_source=direct-on.ted.com&utm_content=site-basic

======
j_b_f
The speaker argues that your memory of an event is based largely on the _end_
of the event itself (such as the pain at the very end of a colonoscopy).
Hilariously, the end of the speech itself ends strong but then there's a
crappy question-and-answer session at the end that sort of ruins it. Or my
memory of it, at least!

